
The things an entrepreneur will never tell you - duck
http://startupnorth.ca/2013/02/08/the-things-an-entrepreneur-will-never-tell-you/?__lsa=471e-06be
======
shanellem
Love this! Easy to support someone who is taking the unromantic look at
entrepreneurship.

